

Advanced Practical Recursion in Lisp 1.0 - remvee
http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/c9bd4e79e5877a66

======
rjprins
So it's a recursive technique named "APRiL 1.0" published on April 1st, and
it's not an April fools?

The code is a bit to intricate for me to completely get it. :(

~~~
jimbokun
If you're honestly not getting the programming joke, you might want to read
this:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y_combinator#Y_combinator>

The other possibility is, it's just not that funny. :)

~~~
jules
If you don't understand something immediately it's not funny. Thinking <=> Not
funny.

------
banned_man
April (fn [f] (fn [x] (f x)))!

